# Buck's law In memory of a golden boy who has all our love



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

I had an idea I want to share with everyone

Buck has stolen all our hearts, we went willingly, we pray for him,
we cry for him, we love him.
What can we do in to keep him in our hearts, 
with the thousands of miles between all of us?
Lets not let him go from this forum, lets remember Buck...

Say, everyone gave a dollar (if this is something Joe can set up?)
and each month along with the calendar photos, a dog(dogs) needing immediate rescue was sponsored with a picture and their story.
This forum could sponser a dog(dogs), by paying for his/her care&shelter until adopted.

We could call this 'Buck's Law'

Everyone who is looking for Buck, keep looking with our thank you,
thoughts and prayers for Buck's safety
We love you Buck:crossfing


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Not a bad idea!!!

Still waiting on the email from my friends about where they all searched this weekend, really thought I would have had it by now. Oh well I do know the outcome of the search. 

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

What a Wonderful thing to do for all rescued dog(s)...
Joe, can we do this?


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Not a bad idea!!!
> 
> Still waiting on the email from my friends about where they all searched this weekend, really thought I would have had it by now. Oh well I do know the outcome of the search.
> 
> Hooch


Please post if you hear anything
hoping Buck is safe:crossfing


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

It sounds like an idea to me.....not sure how far Joe could take it, but maybe we could set up a PayPal account, or Joe could accept on it's behalf....

My goal along with the calendars was to get a chunk of donations to Joe for the forum and to rescues.

I'm sure this is something that would take some work to put together, but I think it's an idea worth pursuing...

I think my only concern would be that I really wouldn't want "Buck's Law" to be a monthly excuse to bash more on Bucksmom. Everyone has had their say there and I don't think it would do any good to keep rehashing that....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> It sounds like an idea to me.....not sure how far Joe could take it, but maybe we could set up a PayPal account, or Joe could accept on it's behalf....
> 
> My goal along with the calendars was to get a chunk of donations to Joe for the forum and to rescues.
> 
> ...


I agree with that 100 percent!!!!! If it can't be done without the comments being rehashed then it would defeat the purpose.

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I agree with that 100 percent!!!!! If it can't be done without the comments being rehashed then it would defeat the purpose.
> 
> Hooch


I agree! Let this be for Buck & all the others in rescue...
No more bashing on BucksMom, PLEASE?
Bless you Buck wherever you are Big Guy!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Goldrock's Mom...I see what you meant now.

I think you have a very big heart and your idea is a great one.

Still praying for you big guy! Infinity of kisses and hugs, love and forever in my heart.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'd love to look into what can be done.... Maybe we can't do what Donna's done with Ryley's Run, but I'm sure we can make a bit of a difference....

I've also been tossing the idea of a coffee table book with all the great entries we've had in our calendar contest. Seems like it could be a great way to bring in donations, too.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I like the coffee table idea. I could see me buying alot of those to put in puppy packages.

Hooch <--- I said that like I was going to keep breeding


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Call it anything, Golden Retriever Forum Kid(s) of the month, 
I was also trying to make the bashing end
and just thinking of Buck.
Something just for him, like it or not his story was posted on this forum.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Very true!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldRocksMom said:


> Call it anything, Golden Retriever Forum Kid(s) of the month,
> I was also trying to make the bashing end
> and just thinking of Buck.
> Something just for him, like it or not his story was posted on this forum.


I'm too tired to think tonight...but feel free to e-mail me some ideas... I'll talk with Joe and see what he thinks we can do...

[email protected]


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Have a good night's rest Rick!!!

Hooch


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*a better ending*

I was really not trying to start bashing,trying to stop it. 
No one on this forum likes everyone and
there is plenty of room to go your own way here.
We are not a neighborhood, we are a online community, right?


On to the reason for this thread:

IF this saves one life from this or anything similar ever happening again than the thread/post was worth it. Bucksowner said she did not know where to turn for help... exposure on the internet.. this story got lots of it, many of us coming back to check for news...
Maybe something added to the story every month,
"IF YOUR DOG IS LOST OR STOLEN PLEASE POST HERE, GET THE WORD OUT TO MANY.

storys could be cross posted by rescues,
I am willing to help.
it is ok if you do not want to
do this, maybe I will do this on my own website,
I do not think anyone would be low enough to hyjack a thread about saving an animals life to
go back to bash the owner of the dog who's picture or name it honors.
*Ban them if they do.* 
That story is on this forum forever, make it a better ending by honoring him.
Now you know my thoughts and where I was coming from.
AND YES, ALL THE POSTS/THREADS (IN MY OPINION) ABOUT BUCKSOWNER SHOULD BE ENDED WITH

PEACE TO BUCK AND HIS FAMILY, IN MEMORY OF BUCK INCLUDING THE CLOSED ONES.
I am sorry I let my heart do the talking for me that night, I am even more sorry that Buck's life may have ended this way.

It is all about the dogs, period in my book.
I have took bashing on this forum, and all the
stuff said, true, untrue, or half truths will remain here and only those who choose to know the truth will seek it, is it fair? no
Still going on? yep, thru pms I get some copies of,
do I like it? no 
I chose to come on this forum, so did she.
This is a public forum and this public is huge.
Lets make this story end better, PLEASE


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Really good post!!!

Hooch


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Sounds great to me. Paypal takes a $.30 tranasaction fee plus a percentage. (On a $1.00 donation, Paypal would get over 30%.) It would be better to send one larger payment every six months or year. 

Here is my Paypal account schedule of fees....Monthly SalesPrice Per Transaction$0.00 USD-$3,000.00 USD2.9% + $0.30 USD$3,000.01 USD-$10,000.00 USD2.5% + $0.30 USD$10,000.01 USD-$100,000.00 USD2.2% + $0.30 USD> $100,000.00 USD1.9% + $0.30 USD











I'm always willing to donate to a good cause.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't read all the replies here. Someone may have already mentioned this...you may have to set up a 501c3 so tax will not have to be paid on the donations. People like being able to see where their dollars are going and a 501c3 has to make that information available to the public.

Donna is the person I know who might be able to provide you with guidance...I'm sure others can, too. However, RR just became a 501c3 recently.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow! That is the best idea I have heard of in a long time. I would love to make the first donation, and for it to be named after Buck. Goldrocks mom you have shown your true self and I have understood the reason everyone needed to vent. I hope that in turn you all understood my need to defend myself. It was the only thing I thought I could do at the time, and everyone is so correct when they say I have to live with the decision. If you didn't know him think about how hard it would be if you knew all his personality traits and have to walk by his favorite spot without him being there and know that it is your fault. I pay for this every night and everyday. 

I don't have an ideas to add, but please run with it. If we could be a help to one family it would be worth the pain I have been through. I would like to be actively involved as possible. I'll keep checking in.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I'm in....... just let me know the details.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Goldrocks - what a great idea. 

Maybe Joe could add a section to the forum "What to do if your dog gets lost?" and maybe even "What to do if you find a lost dog?" People on this forum came up with ideas that I would have never thought of. 

I am thinking of also making up a packet myself of recent pictures of my pets that will be available in case they get lost.

Rick - love the coffee table book idea. There are so many beautiful pictures on this forum!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Toot-Toot!!! I'm on board!!!!! If Joe has his donation to the forum set up then that would be the easiest way. Earmark the donation for Buck when made and let Joe have the write off for donations - I know I would probably never list donations made under $100 per year and Joe could possibly be able to take advantage of it to offset his bottom line.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I would be happy to donate in Buck's honor!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

My 2 cents:

I think this is a great idea.

But I have a problem with calling it "Bucks" law. I still don't like the whole story whether it's true or not and the thought of seeing that name over and over is gonna make me go :yuck: I'm not going to contribute the slightest bit of validation to Bucksmom. Sorry, this is how I feel about this.

On the upside this event has sparked some great ideas and has shown how dedicated this forum is to our Goldens so why not honor someone who dedicates a big portion of his life to rescuing Goldens and call it Skyler's Law?


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ant, I know just what you are feeling and I couldn't agree with you more.

But ........ I look at it like this. Buck is most likely at the bridge and if doing this can help other dogs then it worth it and I think Buck should be remembered. After all, he is not the one at fault here, he's just an innocent dog that had to give his life up due to stupidity! It kinda like that Ryan's law. No one wants to remember how that little boy died but Ryan's Law has done so much good in finding missing kids that its worth it. Maybe you can think of it that was. Actually, Bucks' owner has nothing to do with this. I agree, I won't support her either..... but I will Buck's memory

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ant said:


> My 2 cents:
> 
> I think this is a great idea.
> 
> ...


The name "Buck's Law" suggests a mandate, or a rule. It makes no sense.
I have no problem with something that honors those who are actually in the trenches, doing real rescue.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*Let us be the people are dogs think we are*



Jazzys Mom said:


> Ant, I know just what you are feeling and I couldn't agree with you more.
> 
> *But ........ I look at it like this. Buck is most likely at the bridge and if doing this can help other dogs then it worth it and I think Buck should be remembered.* After all, he is not the one at fault here, he's just an innocent dog that had to give his life up due to stupidity! *It kinda like that Ryan's law. No one wants to remember how that little boy died but Ryan's Law has done so much good in finding missing kids that its worth it.* Maybe you can think of it that was. Actually, Bucks' owner has nothing to do with this. I agree, I won't support her either..... but I will Buck's memory
> 
> Jazzys Mom


Thanks to all for your posts and pms.
Thanks to Jazzys Mom for the post above.
I do understand the depth of the emotional response this story has generated.
Lets do both Buck's Law and Skyler Law! Great idea Ant:curtain: 

When posting the thread last night, or rather very early this morning, 
I knew with the amount of love and compassion these wonderful creatures, known better as "the dogs" instill in all of us people, that
this would just be a start of honoring those great souls past and present.

I still say, show the world that we are big enough to forgive.
Use our energy and good will to do something positive and rewarding.

Let us be the people our dogs think we are


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*Free will*

For those who do not wish to donate, don't.

For those who do not understand, do not read.

For those who can not make a positive post 
regarding helping dogs in need, ignore this thread.

The rest of us, lets make a difference!

Ant, even the General would understand free will


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wouldn't it be more of a fund, like Buck's Fund, or Skyler's Fund?


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Wouldn't it be more of a fund, like Buck's Fund, or Skyler's Fund?[/quote
> 
> Sure, anyway of honoring them and helping our four legged friends is what matters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Once you decide what you are going to do and have a link, I will put the link on Ryleys Run webpage so people can go directly to Buck's Fund, Buck's Law, Skyler's Law or whatever. Just let us know when you get it up and running. The more that see it, the more money it will generate. I can add a little story regarding Buck with the link for people that will not be aware of his story.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Wouldn't it be more of a fund, like Buck's Fund, or Skyler's Fund?


 
I have just written a check to be sent to Goldstock, in Buck's name. This is an established organization, already set up as a non-profit, and one that I know will distribute funds to rescues where they are most needed. I would encourage anyone wanting to do something in Buck's name, in order to help Goldens in need, consider Goldstock. They have done an amazing job over the years, and this would eliminate the need for setting up a 501(3)(c) through GRF. At Goldstock 2007, held over the Labor Day weekend, candles will be lit in the names of rescued dogs, beloved dogs at the Bridge, and people who you might wish to be honored. This would be a loving, effective way to honor Buck's memory while helping so many dogs in need.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Once you decide what you are going to do and have a link, I will put the link on Ryleys Run webpage so people can go directly to Buck's Fund, Buck's Law, Skyler's Law or whatever. Just let us know when you get it up and running. The more that see it, the more money it will generate. I can add a little story regarding Buck with the link for people that will not be aware of his story.


Thank you

Joe, Rick, Vern, thoughts?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Another great option would be to make a donation in Buck's name to the Golden Retriever Foundation, who helps with administratio, education, and funding of Golden Retriever rescue on a National level. Again, a 501(3)(c) , which is important, as this holds them to a standard that must be followed in order to maintain their non-profit status. The Golden Retriever Foundation is also, as discussed in a prior thread, very actively involved in cancer research. Imagine the impact that everyone on this forum would make if donations began pouring in in Buck's name...


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Every donation counts. 


Look forward to thoughts/replies regarding Buck and Skyler "funds" or "laws".


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, yes, I agree, "law" suggests a mandate but "fund" suggests people are giving *TO* Buck and Skyler ----- that they are still with us. I've been trying to think of another way to word it. Brain block!!! Anyone have any suggestions? Brain flash:::: Maybe calling it the Buck & Skyler MEMORIAL Fund would do it. What do you think?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Well, yes, I agree, "law" suggests a mandate but "fund" suggests people are giving *TO* Buck and Skyler ----- that they are still with us. I've been trying to think of another way to word it. Brain block!!! Anyone have any suggestions? Brain flash:::: Maybe calling it the Buck & Skyler MEMORIAL Fund would do it. What do you think?
> 
> Jazzys Mom


sounds great!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

All I want to see is any monies donated being used as effectively as can possibly be, and to make as big an impact as possible. The two organizations that I mentioned are known nation wide and would make Buck's plight, and others like his more visible that can be imagined, in the hopes that it never happens again, and would ensure that any dollars donated would be managed to help dogs all over the nation. 

If something is set up through this forum, I will make a donation there as well, as long as it is known how and where it will be used. I have found over the years that making charitable donations is usually best done through organizations that deal exclusively with the issue. If something is set up through this forum, would it then be moved to another rescue organization? If that is the case, we could avoid the "middle man" and any associated red tape by collectively agreeing on one place to send $ in Buck's name.

Again, my only concern is for whatever is done to be as effective as possible.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

I believe Joe could handle the donations and offset some cost for this forum,
as it is the people of the forum who would be doing the giving.

I have full faith in Joe, anyone wishing to give to another charity/cause
is welcome to do so.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Freedom of Choice is a wonderful thing and people should feel free to do what they want. The idea was put to it here I am guessing and it is a good idea and something that all of us are aware of on this forum. So if Joe can manage it, it would be nice to have it started on the forum as Bucks Fund or whatever fund you folks decide on. It will also bring in more people to the forum as well. The Golden Retriever Foundation is a wonderful foundation and they do good work. Goldstock is another. Homeward Bound is another. Dirks and Sunshine Goldens are others. However, since everyone on here is so close to this, it feels fitting that we should do something from here if it is not that much of a hassle for Joe. A fund that will benefit other rescues, that starts on a forum would be a wonderful thing if Joe can manage. it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Freedom of Choice is a wonderful thing and people should feel free to do what they want. The idea was put to it here I am guessing and it is a good idea and something that all of us are aware of on this forum. So if Joe can manage it, it would be nice to have it started on the forum as Bucks Fund or whatever fund you folks decide on. It will also bring in more people to the forum as well. The Golden Retriever Foundation is a wonderful foundation and they do good work. Goldstock is another. Homeward Bound is another. Dirks and Sunshine Goldens are others. However, since everyone on here is so close to this, it feels fitting that we should do something from here if it is not that much of a hassle for Joe. A fund that will benefit other rescues, that starts on a forum would be a wonderful thing if Joe can manage. it.


It's all good. I just put my money where my mouth is, and I did it today. Voila. Instant gratifuication. For you, Buck.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Freedom of Choice is a wonderful thing and people should feel free to do what they want. The idea was put to it here I am guessing and it is a good idea and something that all of us are aware of on this forum. So if Joe can manage it, it would be nice to have it started on the forum as Bucks Fund or whatever fund you folks decide on. It will also bring in more people to the forum as well. The Golden Retriever Foundation is a wonderful foundation and they do good work. Goldstock is another. Homeward Bound is another. Dirks and Sunshine Goldens are others. However, since everyone on here is so close to this, it feels fitting that we should do something from here if it is not that much of a hassle for Joe. A fund that will benefit other rescues, that starts on a forum would be a wonderful thing if Joe can manage. it.


Many great places to donate to, thanks for this post.
I also believe this will bring more people to the forum,
and such a great way for all of us here to come together and help
dogs in need and honor those in our hearts.

That said, just waiting on a reply from Joe.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The Golden Retriever Foundation is indeed a wonderful, wonderful group. They fund an enormous amount of research dealing with canine cancer and even more specifically cancer in Goldens. Donations can be made to their General Fund and be earmarked "In Memory Of" for anyone or anygolden someone would like to honor. While we have all had to deal with hips, elbows, parasites, hot spots, allergies, food issues, etc...the leading cause of canine premature death is cancer~what a gift to future GRF'ers if we could start building the path that would eventually eliminate this horrible disease.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sharlin said:


> The Golden Retriever Foundation is indeed a wonderful, wonderful group. They fund an enormous amount of research dealing with canine cancer and even more specifically cancer in Goldens. Donations can be made to their General Fund and be earmarked "In Memory Of" for anyone or anygolden someone would like to honor. While we have all had to deal with hips, elbows, parasites, hot spots, allergies, food issues, etc...the leading cause of canine premature death is cancer~what a gift to future GRF'ers if we could start building the path that would eventually eliminate this horrible disease.


This is what I did. I sent a check to Goldstock, asking that it be earmarked for rescue in Buck's name. And I am also going to send another to the Foundation, in the name of a dear friend who is dying of cancer. She has been very active in funding research for canine cancer. It's the least that I can do. Buck's check was already mailed, and I am writing the second one now.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I've donated over the years to a number of these places already. However, doing something through the forum as a group seems like a great idea.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think we have so many people on this forum who are already passionate about rescue, we could make something work....it's all about how it's set up... I mean, this forum raised $350 in less than 12 hours to save my Cosmo. I know people here care.

We tried to get a rescue of the week program rolling, but only two people participated. I don't want to go through the trouble of setting something up, just to see it get forgotten.

How do we determine where our funds would go? And who will help me run it? I'll help in any way I can, but I don't think I could handle it on my own.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I like the Golden Foundation idea. I really do. I an not sure about the work on Joe though so I will hold thoughts to we here from him. We give alot to rescues also but love the idea of the forum doing something as a group whether it be a once a year deal that we just do or something that is permanently a part of the forum for anyone to give at anytime.

Hooch


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Well, I've donated over the years to a number of these places already. However, doing something through the forum as a group seems like a great idea.


And as I said, if somthing is set up, properly, and we know where the money will go, I will donate to that, as well. The more the better, right?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I think we have so many people on this forum who are already passionate about rescue, we could make something work....it's all about how it's set up... I mean, this forum raised $350 in less than 12 hours to save my Cosmo. I know people here care.
> 
> We tried to get a rescue of the week program rolling, but only two people participated. I don't want to go through the trouble of setting something up, just to see it get forgotten.
> 
> How do we determine where our funds would go? And who will help me run it? I'll help in any way I can, but I don't think I could handle it on my own.


Not sure want you would need of me but I am more than willing to help out. If being a newbie isn;t a problem.

Hooch


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Well, I've donated over the years to a number of these places already. However, doing something through the forum as a group seems like a great idea.


I agree and thank you for this post.
I am hoping that our generosity as a group
will be enough to not only help rescue dogs in need but have something to send in each month for cancer research as so many of our loved ones on this forum have passed/or have cardiac conditions.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I know that if we come up with a working model, Joe will work with us.... Maybe Donna and I, or whoever else can get involved at this point, can take it to e-mail and start hammering out some details....so we can go to Joe with some concrete ideas.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like a plan to me. My email is [email protected]

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What if you get a list of rescues and organizations that are 501c3's people trust together. 

Pick twelve and once a month hold a specific day for people to donate. 

If there are more than 12, say 15, then the rescues who haven't received donations will go to the top of the list for the next cycle. 

Have the donations be sent in the name of all the GRF Forum members. 

I know many would like to donate and might not have the funds. 
I may be strapped myself in the upcoming months, but I can at least throw an idea out there.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I will help too Rick if you need me too... maybe we make donations and every few months or so the money gets sent to a rescue or maybe just donate to the Golden fondation in Bucks or Skylers or whomevers name.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> It's all good. I just put my money where my mouth is, and I did it today. Voila. Instant gratifuication. For you, Buck.


Good for you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What about calling it Golden Rescue Fund or Golden Memorial Fund. That way it is going to the rescues in memory of all Goldens lost by one and all of us. That way someone might be more willing to do it if it is not in a particular dogs name. I think then maybe once a month it be given to a particular rescue. God knows they all need the help they can get. And since we are all here because of our love of goldens, this will help them all. Just an idea.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Unbelieveable. "Somebody" apparently does not believe that I sent a check. So, lest anyone doubts my sincerity when it comes to doing what is right for the dogs, once my checks clear, I will post a scan of the back.
Nice. Real nice...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> What about calling it Golden Rescue Fund or Golden Memorial Fund. That way it is going to the rescues in memory of all Goldens lost by one and all of us. That way someone might be more willing to do it if it is not in a particular dogs name. I think then maybe once a month it be given to a particular rescue. God knows they all need the help they can get. And since we are all here because of our love of goldens, this will help them all. Just an idea.


Great idea..... I dont think people realize even at 5.00 per person adds up quickly and helps any rescue......


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> Unbelieveable. "Somebody" apparently does not believe that I sent a check. So, lest anyone doubts my sincerity when it comes to doing what is right for the dogs, once my checks clear, I will post a scan of the back.
> Nice. Real nice...


If someone is doing that, alert Joe or Rick if they are doing it through PM's or just call the person out who is accusing you of that. That is nuts. No one would know if you did or didnt. And what business is it of theirs. You donate, you said you donated, its done. If someone is trying to stir up trouble, it needs to stop now. So PM Rick and or Joe or Vern or Jeremy and tell them about this. This nonsense has got to stop.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Unbelieveable. "Somebody" apparently does not believe that I sent a check. So, lest anyone doubts my sincerity when it comes to doing what is right for the dogs, once my checks clear, I will post a scan of the back.
> Nice. Real nice...


Been there, done that. I used PayPal so I was able to immediately post my evidence! Ugh! Imagine the surprise of all those that had doubts. 

Hmmm, I thought I was over that? Guess every now the sleeping dragon within me, raises it's ugly head...I've not have a good few weeks and the future looks a little difficult too...I should really go hibernate before I get in trouble. LOL


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Unbelieveable. "Somebody" apparently does not believe that I sent a check. So, lest anyone doubts my sincerity when it comes to doing what is right for the dogs, once my checks clear, I will post a scan of the back.
> Nice. Real nice...


Don't you dare post a copy of the check. What you should post is the person who said this and thier pm. I'd do it in a nanosecond.

Personal stuff I wouldn't post. Accuse me of something and it's gonna be seen by all.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Unbelieveable. "Somebody" apparently does not believe that I sent a check. So, lest anyone doubts my sincerity when it comes to doing what is right for the dogs, once my checks clear, I will post a scan of the back.
> Nice. Real nice...


Yes, that is unbelievable! And ...... terrible for anyone to accuse you or anyone else of saying you donated and didn't! What's the matter with some people?? Yes, I would PM Joe and/or Rick and I think I would expose them here too! The *NERVE *of them!!!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Yes, that is unbelievable! And ...... terrible for anyone to accuse you or anyone else of saying you donated and didn't! What's the matter with some people?? Yes, I would PM Joe and/or Rick and I think I would expose them here too! The *NERVE *of them!!!
> 
> Jazzys Mom


Agreed and like I said above, this nonsense has got to stop. Bring it to the attention of the moderators and Joe and call the person out on here who accused you of that and let them explain why they said that. Its that simple. This has just got to end. If its a personality conflict, so be it. Then the easiest thing to do is to stay out of each other's threads. But if it is more than that, then take it to Joe, Rick or Vern or Jeremy like we said. But it has to stop somewhere. This is just utter nonsense and no one should have to prove anything by putting their copy of a check or paypal payment on here.
Enough is enough.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Unbelieveable. "Somebody" apparently does not believe that I sent a check. So, lest anyone doubts my sincerity when it comes to doing what is right for the dogs, once my checks clear, I will post a scan of the back.
> Nice. Real nice...


Please Pointgold--don't let this deter you from doing and thinking the way you were before "somebody" did this. I'm sure they are following this thread and the only thing that needs to be said is "*allow us that really care about the dogs to do our best without your help or assistance*"

That being said, lets look at how we want to do this---add your questions to the bottom of this post so we can start to get a framework


My ? is:

1. Donate to local level (rescues & shelters) or national level (GR Foundations etc)?


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Please Pointgold--don't let this deter you from doing and thinking the way you were before "somebody" did this. I'm sure they are following this thread and the only thing that needs to be said is "*allow us that really care about the dogs to do our best without your help or assistance*"
> 
> That being said, lets look at how we want to do this---add your questions to the bottom of this post so we can start to get a framework
> 
> ...


This is what I'm gonna do, it's the easiest way and still effective.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What about each month or however you do it , make it a different group or foundation each time...


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> What about each month or however you do it , make it a different group or foundation each time...


Bottom line is GoldRocksMom got folks inspired so her campaign is allready a success.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Right now I feel like the world is spinning...Maybe we should contact the GRCA and let them decide...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> Unbelieveable. "Somebody" apparently does not believe that I sent a check. So, lest anyone doubts my sincerity when it comes to doing what is right for the dogs, once my checks clear, I will post a scan of the back.
> Nice. Real nice...


Wow... I get engrossed in my work, step away from the forum...and look what happens.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Wow... I get engrossed in my work, step away from the forum...and look what happens.....


Wow....I just saw all this... C'mon people... grow up! I would hate for someone to have to prove that they donated....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ant said:


> Don't you dare post a copy of the check. What you should post is the person who said this and thier pm. I'd do it in a nanosecond.
> 
> Personal stuff I wouldn't post. Accuse me of something and it's gonna be seen by all.


It was not a pm. Whoever it was sent it to my email address using a hotmail account. Which was, apparently, immediately closed. Essentially all it said was "Sent a check, huh, Salvatore. Prove it."

The post has been deleted, and whoever sent it can somehow figure out how to live with themself.

I have been donating to the Golden Retriever Foundation and supporting Goldstock and other rescues for as long as I can remember, through monetary donations as well as the donation of artworks for auction. I have not done it for any kind of personal glory or recognition, but rather for the dogs. PERIOD. My postings today regarding what how I chose to honor Buck were simply to offer other options to those who might be interested. 
I was "inspired' to support rescue and health research long before ever becoming a member of this forum and will continue to do so longer after I am no longer. Nothing anybody does or says will change that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You know...I don't like the saying, "No good deed goes unpunished" but over and over again it proves true. Tell me something, can't you find out the IP address of someone using hotmail? Not that it matters, but...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> You know...I don't like the saying, "No good deed goes unpunished" but over and over again it proves true. Tell me something, can't you find out the IP address of someone using hotmail? Not that it matters, but...


To what end? I'm over it. I know, and so do the people who _know_ me, the level of my commitment to the dogs. 

I'm off to teach a Puppy Kindergarten class where people really know how to enjoy their dogs, and each other, without judgement. Good for the soul, dontcha know...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> It was not a pm. Whoever it was sent it to my email address using a hotmail account. Which was, apparently, immediately closed. Essentially all it said was "Sent a check, huh, Salvatore. Prove it."
> 
> The post has been deleted, and whoever sent it can somehow figure out how to live with themself.


You deleted the e-mail? Hotmail or not, it's all track-able. It had to be sent from an IP address and if it was someone on this forum, it would be VERY easy to track.

If you deleted it, it's still in your deleted folder. I'd love for you to forward it to me.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

If anyone ever went through all the trouble to create an email account to harass me, I would really teach them a lesson. I'd delete it with all the other spam.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Jeez....Someone tries to do something nice so we can all benefit with peace of heart knowing that we've all contributed to a cause that is dear to all of our hearts.....and someone goes and says something stupid .........This happened on chatgoldens once too and it was awful, nobody has to prove anything in this forum, and for the one that made that comment.......SCREW YOU!......Woodys got an ear infection and Im in a bad mood!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

woodysmama said:


> Jeez....Someone tries to do something nice so we can all benefit with peace of heart knowing that we've all contributed to a cause that is dear to all of our hearts.....and someone goes and says something stupid .........This happened on chatgoldens once too and it was awful, nobody has to prove anything in this forum, and for the one that made that comment.......SCREW YOU!......Woodys got an ear infection and Im in a bad mood!


OMG...I'm sorry, you made me LOL!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Where is that thanks button when you need it LOL


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow, I went to pick up my new washing machine and come back to find out how many ideas came in and...
SHOCK
What is this about?
I must have missed something,
Why would anyone send such an email??? 
To whomever started a ruckas on this thread,
shame on you. How dare you start problems!
You are the lowest of the low, this thread is about helping dogs in need!
No one should have to prove any donation/good service on their part.
If you can not be part of this post/thread without trying to cause problems, then stay away.
And for those who thought or inferred that this was me, shame on you.
I have continuously tried to answer Posts including Pointgold with the
same good will as I started this thread with.
Joe and Rick know my IP address, I do not even know it but I can
prove that I had nothing to do with this.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh boy, I think I missed something. I didn't think anyone was being accused. Maybe my blood sugar is low?:uhoh:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Oh boy, I think I missed something. I didn't think anyone was being accused. Maybe my blood sugar is low?:uhoh:


Good excuse to have some Ice Cream!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'd love some ice cream... wait there's some upstairs.... YUM!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Oh boy, I think I missed something. I didn't think anyone was being accused. Maybe my blood sugar is low?:uhoh:


Others have PMed me that they're afraid this is where the accusations were going. Or being insinuated...

But you are right, no one has been accused.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Drama, drama, drama!!  Save the drama fo yo mama!

Let's not turn what's supposed to be a good cause into a nightmare.

Let's all sing some kumbaya and eat ice cream and then I'm watchin Idol at 9.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Idol? Where you going to see that? Can you Utube it? Guess I'll just have some ice cream instead. I might need some popcorn also, if the drama gets started.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I watch it on TV  Down to the top 8, someone's goin home tonight.

I had ice cream already...chocolate ripple...mmmm.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

OK---Storm winds have subsided sooooooo........

donations made to local AND national organizations on a month by month basis. Let's say 12 .org's to participate and once they have received a monthly donation they fall off the rotation list until the next year.....sound OK with everyone so far?????


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like a plan to me.......Im in like Flynn!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Steve that sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Wow! From a good to a bad here gang...What happened? Never mind don't rehash it...
Sorry I just tuned in...

Back to, Who to donate too:

I like the idea of different rescues per month, that way all of it goes to good use to different Golden Rescues...
I liked the idea of us naming different ones and compling the names and go form there...

Or, the Buck & Skyler's Funds ideas...

And the idea of donating to Canine Cancer....

There is also another one that is throughout the SW States called "Valley Fever", a lady I know donated her Goldens body to ASU to help find a cure for this Valley Fever...

So there are many projects to donate to but the thing is what do we as a group here wish to donate to?

That is a good way for all of us to come togehter and help whatever cause we really all agree on...

Me, I'd like to see it help Rescues, they need all the help they can get...

Any thoughts?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

sharlin said:


> OK---Storm winds have subsided sooooooo........
> 
> donations made to local AND national organizations on a month by month basis. Let's say 12 .org's to participate and once they have received a monthly donation they fall off the rotation list until the next year.....sound OK with everyone so far?????


I must have been typing while a few others got in before me...
I am 100% for this as well...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> OK---Storm winds have subsided sooooooo........
> 
> donations made to local AND national organizations on a month by month basis. Let's say 12 .org's to participate and once they have received a monthly donation they fall off the rotation list until the next year.....sound OK with everyone so far?????


Great idea Steve. Sounds like a plan to me. Go for it. Hopefully it will work out.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*I wish you success, thank you in advance from all the dogs you will help*

Thanks to all whose hearts opened to this thread and made me feel better for Buck.

Go with your hearts and god speed to help the rescues.
I will not be joining you, rather going it alone.

I will miss many posters on here and many know who they are.

I can not take the bashing anymore, enough is enough, me
crying and being upset is doing nothing for my own dogs.

I have tried to let you all get to know me as much as it is possible.

Pointgold will not stop harrassing me, no matter what I post so I am done.

Pointgold lied about this whole "email pm thing" and tried to blame it on me without using my name.
It is a sad day for me, as I was only trying to help those who can not help themselves.
I am going to go play with puppies and try to forget I ever came here,
the best to all of you and your dogs
Kimberly Schulz GoldRocksMom


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I just finished reading this whole thread and I am still thinking of this idea.
It's hard to say, how efficient is to setup yet another organization/fund, while there is already so many of them trying to help dogs, which we could simply donate to.
If this idea should go anywhere, this is what I think:

I can setup a renewable yearly subscription for the board. 
Meaning that everyone could still read the forum, but to be able to post in this forum, you would need to be a subscribed member. 

Subscription would cost something like, lets say: $30/year.

Out of each one of your yearly subscription of $30, I would take $25 and once a year donate it to couple different Golden Rescue Organizations on behalf of GoldenRetrieverForum.com. 
Of course we would all discuss together, to where and to whom should we donate.

The rest, $5/year would go for forum support. (I am still paying the whole cost of running this forum from my own packet)

At our current sign-up rate, each member's $25/year could very well resolve to $10,000 or more a year donated to Golden Retriever rescues.

Please think about it.

Joe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'd hate to think we'd lose members by charging for subscriptions though. I'd have no problem doing it, but I'm sure we'd lose members due to it...


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Maybe different levels of subscriptions...like silver,gold, and platinum. The higher the subscription, the more features you have access to.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldRocksMom said:


> Thanks to all whose hearts opened to this thread and made me feel better for Buck.
> 
> Go with your hearts and god speed to help the rescues.
> I will not be joining you, rather going it alone.
> ...


Joe and Rick, please pay attention here. This is just nonsense that she should be made to feel she has to leave because of someone. It has to stop somewhere. Either stay out of threads or something but you guys need to do something here. She has done nothing to anyone on here and she is in tears because someone is just out to be mean. It needs to stop and you guys need to stop it now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Joe, 
I kinda like that idea. It might keep some people coming in just to start trouble and make up stuff. I am not talking about Bucksmom so dont start anything. 
If you really love goldens $30 a year is not much. I would even be willing to pay $50. I love my kids and the help and friends that I hav made here are well worth that amount. And the help it would do to the rescues is always another good reason.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Heellooooooooooooooooooooo, Everyone is missing the point here!!!!!!!! Goldrocks came on here to defend herself *IN THE BEGINNING* and apparently the bashing is still going on and she hasnt done a thing to deserve this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have no problem with $30, I will more than get my moneys worth and help a good cause.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This is unreal..... Do people not read all the post?????? The person who started this thread and had the great idea , is now leaving the forum.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow what a thread yet again.

Joe I personally like the subscription plan idea. I do feel we would lose members but not sure how many of them would be active members. I like the idea of helping the forum costs out cause I am one who means to donate and then just get carried away and another week goes by and I haven;t done it. 

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldRocksMom said:


> Thanks to all whose hearts opened to this thread and made me feel better for Buck.
> 
> Go with your hearts and god speed to help the rescues.
> I will not be joining you, rather going it alone.
> ...


Personally, I don't want you to leave. I've enjoyed having you around and I love your pictures and what you have to offer.

I have no idea what really happened with this "e-mail," but I have a hard time believing that anyone in her position would delete an e-mail like this. And to say that the Hotmail account that was set up just to e-mail her had been deleted.....you don't just delete a Hotmail account. You stop using it, then after 60 days it gets suspended. Then after 6 months, it's closed. Nobody set up a Hotmail account to send one e-mail...

Sure, she didn't come out and say the e-mail was from GoldRocksMom, but you know **** well that's what she wanted us to all believe.

GoldRocksMom started this thread with great intentions, but it has to come to this.....and it's just not right.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Thank you , Rick. Well said.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rick...Something needs to be done ...IM personally sick of it....and cant blame the way Gold rocks feels either..... I think this has gone on long enough!!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good post Rick!

Hooch <--- so lost on this I don;t know what to believe


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I'm sorry I got involved in the whole thing because I didn't even think about what might have been being insinuated. I've been a target myself in the past and I know how crazy things can get.

I'm a bit tired of all the arguing.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Personally, I don't want you to leave. I've enjoyed having you around and I love your pictures and what you have to offer.
> 
> I have no idea what really happened with this "e-mail," but I have a hard time believing that anyone in her position would delete an e-mail like this. And to say that the Hotmail account that was set up just to e-mail her had been deleted.....you don't just delete a Hotmail account. You stop using it, then after 60 days it gets suspended. Then after 6 months, it's closed. Nobody set up a Hotmail account to send one e-mail...
> 
> ...


 
Well said, I agree.
Joe


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Personally, I don't want you to leave. I've enjoyed having you around and I love your pictures and what you have to offer.
> 
> I have no idea what really happened with this "e-mail," but I have a hard time believing that anyone in her position would delete an e-mail like this. And to say that the Hotmail account that was set up just to e-mail her had been deleted.....you don't just delete a Hotmail account. You stop using it, then after 60 days it gets suspended. Then after 6 months, it's closed. Nobody set up a Hotmail account to send one e-mail...
> 
> ...


 
I accused no one. Anyone can believe whatever they want as to who sent the post. I have no idea who it was and had/have no intention of naming anyone when I do not. I will not forward posts sent to me by anyone. I tried to respond to the email and my post was bounced, so I assumed the account was closed. I know nothing about hotmail, so cannot begin to explain it. I did delete the post, I had no reason whatsoever to keep it, and obviously, according to other posts today on this very thread, this kind of thing has happend before to people subscribed to this forum. This is truly ridiclous. I have NOT been "harassing" anyone. Take a look back on the name calling that has been done by the person accusing me of "continuing to harrass her" - I have not done that... I have been posting what I felt were valid, helpful posts to this forum regarding GOLDEN RETRIEVERS. Period.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

GoldRocksMom said:


> Thanks to all whose hearts opened to this thread and made me feel better for Buck.
> 
> Go with your hearts and god speed to help the rescues.
> I will not be joining you, rather going it alone.
> ...


 
Oh my gosh! Hubby came home from 10 days of fishing in Canada and we went to dinner and I came back to read the posts and find I have missed something!! What happened here??? GoldRocksMom begun this to try to do something good in Buck's name! What's going on here??

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It seems any thread about Buck, however well intentioned, turns out crazy.

I think there's a reason for that.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

The drama on this forum has just gotten to a point where it seems to never stop. Something is always going on....

PointGold...if you weren't insinuating that GoldRocks sent you the e-mail, I apologize. That was my initial thought and others took it that way as well. If I was wrong, I'm sorry.

GoldRocksMom...PointGold never said she thought the e-mail came from you. And only she knows if that's what she wanted us to think.

If there are people on this forum really sending e-mails like that.....please forward the e-mail to me. Harassing anyone on our forum will get that person banned. Period.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> The drama on this forum has just gotten to a point where it seems to never stop. Something is always going on....
> 
> PointGold...if you weren't insinuating that GoldRocks sent you the e-mail, I apologize. That was my initial thought and others took it that way as well. If I was wrong, I'm sorry.
> 
> ...




Very well said Rick. Well done. Someone is trying to do something good here. Lets look at that instead of all of the other crap on here.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> The drama on this forum has just gotten to a point where it seems to never stop. Something is always going on....
> 
> PointGold...if you weren't insinuating that GoldRocks sent you the e-mail, I apologize. That was my initial thought and others took it that way as well. If I was wrong, I'm sorry.
> 
> ...


I "insinuated' nothing. I guess that one could ask why you and others immediately thought of GoldRocks Mom. The ONLY thing that I wanted anyone to think was that I donated, today, as I said. I wanted to do it sooner than later, as it was looking like it would be awhile for something to be agreed on to do here, so, as I said, I put my money where my mouth is. And that I posted about it to offer options for donations by others, as well. And that being accused of NOT donating, by whoever it was, was a cheap, hurtful thing to do. I don't know when the other forum members who stated they had the same thing happen to them experienced it, or even if either myself or GoldRocksMom were on this forum at the time, but it would seem that perhaps it might be the same person as then? I have no idea, nor do I _care_. I DONATED. I WANT OTHERS TO DONATE. How you people have turned this around into making me, the apparent victim of an ugly prank, or whatever it was, into somebody who has made GRM cry and threaten to leave this forum , and as turning something good into bad, is beyond reason. 
I have never seen people so eager to throw a match into gasoline.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I just read through this and in all honesty it seemed to me like another Pointgold vs GoldRocksMom... Pointgold when you said "somebody" we all assumed it was GRM you were referring to. I know the two of you have some thing going but please, please, PLEASE...can you guys leave it out of the threads?? This thread became completely hijacked and it's just absurd. Either get over whatever has transpired or start a new thread to take out your frustrations. That way we will all know what we are getting into when we subscribe to a thread.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

No one here knows for sure what happened to PointGold, GoldRocksMom and some other member who went through some similar controversial scenarios... and most of the time, there isn't a certain way to figure that out either. 
So, from my point of view, in the situation like this, I simply won't take any sides and I also cannot punish or ban one of you, because I could be wrong in my decision.

*But let me explain to you what I would do:*
Lets say I get some crazy email from someone and I know it's all just a big nonsense. I have an option to delete it and ignore the person once for all, or to go on discussing it.
My choice would be to *ignore* the person, I would just stop reading private messages, emails and delete them without reading. Also stop reading threads created by this person and ignore everything posted by this person as well. 
It's so simple. For example, I am getting approx. 300 spam emails a day and you think I am reading them? No... goes straight to trash...

You see, no matter what person you deal with, eventually such types move on looking for some other victim, some other controversial theme or person to fight with.

So here is once again my suggestion. Don't leave this forum, rather learn to ignore nonsense, because you know who you are and what you're doing and no stupid emails can take that away from you. 

I think by discussing this here, it's really only adding an oil to the flame and not helping in any way. If person like this was ignored by everyone, she/he would simply go away after a while. *It's the attention, which is creating the whole controversy and keeps such types around.*

Joe


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, there was no harrassment on this thread. If there was an email it was outside this forum. 

Goldrocksmom started this thread to find a way to donate to rescues in Buck's memory, it's a worthy cause. Let's focus on that.

Goldrocksmom, please don't leave the forum. 

Joe, the idea of a mandatory fee to be a member of this board may be a good one, but for me personally I could not afford it. Maybe everyone else is able to financially do that, but I can't. I have my time and my efforts to donate, which I do to my local rescue, but I don't have monetary resources to give, and would not be able to be pay a fee to stay on this board.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't think Buck has anything to do with this, these are human things, goldens are nothing like this as we all know.

If only we could be more like our goldens here, I guess this is why we love them so much, they are so forgiving and they never hold grudges and they never sit in judgement or bash others or cause problems by these ways.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I really don;t know what is going on between you too or if anything is. Not looking for a villian or a sympathetic figure either. But PointGold if you think people think bad of you then you might just start with a change to the signature line. Any other time it would be funny with all the other stuff that seems to be swirling around it might look to some as inciting something. Just a thought.

Hooch <---Lord knows I am not much on original thought though


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> I really don;t know what is going on between you too or if anything is. Not looking for a villian or a sympathetic figure either. But PointGold if you think people think bad of you then you might just start with a change to the signature line. Any other time it would be funny with all the other stuff that seems to be swirling around it might look to some as inciting something. Just a thought.
> 
> Hooch <---Lord knows I am not much on original thought though


 
Hooch you are one insightful guy - must be all that NPR you listen to!! LOL!!!:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Joe said:


> I think by discussing this here, it's really only adding an oil to the flame and not helping in any way. If person like this was ignored by everyone, she/he would simply go away after a while. *It's the attention, which is creating the whole controversy and keeps such types around.*
> 
> Joe


So much truth in that paragraph that I had to put it in quotes to reemphasize.

Hooch


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> I really don;t know what is going on between you too or if anything is. Not looking for a villian or a sympathetic figure either. But PointGold if you think people think bad of you then you might just start with a change to the signature line....


Funny, I was thinking exactly the same... in a forum dedicated to a humor, line like:

_Some people are like Slinky's. They aren't much good for anything, but they make you smile when you push them down a flight of stairs._ 

, could be fairly funny, but in situation like this, it almost sounds like a threat.

Joe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I already said that if I was wrong in my assumption, I'm sorry. I can't do anymore than that.

Lets just get back to the original topic.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> _Some people are like Slinky's. They aren't much good for anything, but they make you smile when you push them down a flight of stairs._


I don't know....everytime I read her signature, it makes me laugh. Makes me want to push my boss down his stairs..... 

I'm joking!


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldRocksMom said:


> Thanks to all whose hearts opened to this thread and made me feel better for Buck.
> 
> Go with your hearts and god speed to help the rescues.
> I will not be joining you, rather going it alone.
> ...


No one here thinks you did that, just put her on your ignore list.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I already said that if I was wrong in my assumption, I'm sorry. I can't do anymore than that.
> Lets just get back to the original topic.....


I agree... lets move on.

So assuming some members would not be able to afford to afford $30/year, I could setup a GRF Donation Fund, whose proceeds would once a year probably in December go for a good cause or supporting GR Rescues. 

This would be a part of our top menu perhaps, something so it's still on our eyes.
I would also make sure, there is a clear proof, your money are at work and not used for absolutely any other purposes.

What do you think? To me it sounds even better and that way everyone would still have all advantages of this forum free of charge and participate in rescue support only if he/she wants or can afford.

Joe


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Joe said:


> Funny, I was thinking exactly the same... in a forum dedicated to a humor, line like:
> 
> _Some people are like Slinky's. They aren't much good for anything, but they make you smile when you push them down a flight of stairs._
> 
> ...


You have got to be kidding. Have you all gone barking mad? Lost your senses of humor? I have had many people tell me that they thought it was hilarious. Anyone who knows me knows that I would no sooner threaten anyone, nor be able to anything physically agressive, than I could walk to the moon. 
Sheesh...


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> You have got to be kidding. Have you all gone barking mad? Lost your senses of humor? I have had many people tell me that they thought it was hilarious. Anyone who knows me knows that I would no sooner threaten anyone, nor be able to anything physically agressive, than I could walk to the moon.
> Sheesh...


Of course we all know it's fun and not meant to mean any harm, but you see, if you're the person in the middle of some controversy, it would also be quite wise to replace it for a while, with something maybe even more funny, but with the lower level of chance to be misinterpreted!

Joe


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Joe said:


> I agree... lets move on.
> 
> So assuming some members would not be able to afford to afford $30/year, I could setup a GRF Donation Fund, whose proceeds would once a year probably in December go for a good cause or supporting GR Rescues.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't want to let anyone who would like to partcipate in the forum not be able to do so for financial reasons. I agree that maybe a top of the menu item is the way to go. 

Hooch


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I like the top of menu idea for donations.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Are we done with the apolgies, accusations and incriminations?? I know of a couple hundred thousand Golden Retrievers that would like for us to get back on point.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Are we done with the apolgies, accusations and incriminations?? I know of a couple hundred thousand Golden Retrievers that would like for us to get back on point.


There you go saying things that are too common sense.

Hooch


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow...I've been out of the loop for a while, so I have NO idea what's going on. I'm probably better off that way....
but anyway!
As far as the subscription goes, I know I wouldn't be able to afford it. I'm sure I'm not the only one. There are a lot of us 'inactive members' so to speak  who just read mostly, not necessarily posting very often. For me it's not something I do every day....just something I do whenever I have free time or an issue that I need to deal with. The advice and the people on here are great, but I wouldn't be able to fork out $30 a year for it. I think we would lose a LOT of members. 
However, I think people would probably donate more if there was a special fund for rescue, and some feedback to actually see what their money was doing to help.
I guess that's just my two cents worth


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Are we done with the apolgies, accusations and incriminations?? I know of a couple hundred thousand Golden Retrievers that would like for us to get back on point.




:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl: I could not agree with you more Steve. Great post and so true.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I think a theard should be start with a Poll as to what the people of this forum want.
1 time a year donation?
Once a month donation?

and so on, that why we can vote and see what Everyone wants...

How's that sound?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

There you go being smart!!

Hooch


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Subscriptions idea is not gonna go through guys, don't worry. I realize not everyone can afford it and looking at it back, plus consulting with some other members, it simply wasn't a good idea...

Anyhow, GRF Fund could work, but I would need to see some support of this idea to get things moving.

Joe


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i am so sick and tired of reading bashing going on with some posts. goldrocks mom had a wonderful idea, and for anyone who reads all posts, you already know she is a friend of mine. she is a GOOD person who truly LOVES goldens, she has a FANTASTIC<CLEAN<LOVING atmosphere for all her dogs. it is apparent with her photos. this whole mess seemed to have started over lakeland getagolden who was a deplorable breeder and i know first hand because i was there. i have one of her puppies because i had to take at least one out of the horrible conditions they were living in. i brought home a sweet, stinky, flea infested and fecal stained puppy that she was trying to sell me for 800.00, i only went there to present her with a memorial of the 23 dogs she lost in a fire a few weeks earlier. the breeder is a nice person to talk to, however there is something missing. a few weeks after i brought home sadie, i called her, all the dogs were taken away to goldrocks, well i needed to investigate. i went to goldrocks to see if i could adopt my sadie's mom, i went there, asked to see the rescue moms, i was shown two dogs, but neither was burgandy, i had to tell kimm the truth of why i was there, she brought me burgandy who was not ready for adoption because of her fraility and emotional troubles. i went to goldrocks to visit burgandy a couple of times during the next few weeks, i really did want her, however could not afford the adoption fee, how small it was, because i just purchased a puppy in oct from telesmith who also has been bashed on this forum and is also a good person, and then sadie in dec. well kimm had burgandy fixed and vetted, contacted me and told me to come and get her as long as i was able to feed, shelter and love her. no adoption fee. so now burgandy is now hannah and my life is complete, thanks to goldrocks and telesmith.can't we all get along and be concerned about the welfare of all golden retrievers? meanwhile get a golden is up and breeding again, anyone care to visit that breeder to see the truth?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm Kimm. I'm not a breeder and I live in CT. Not Michigan. I just don't want people to get confused with me and Kimberly...

I'm sure this was just a typo....long story as to how I became Kimm.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'm Kimm. I'm not a breeder and I live in CT. Not Michigan. I just don't want people to get confused with me and Kimberly...
> 
> I'm sure this was just a typo....long story as to how I became Kimm.


 
But she did stay at a Holiday Inn..............LOL!!! :doh: Had to interject some humor here, this thread is just WAY OFF THE F'N WALL!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

lovestofly said:


> But she did stay at a Holiday Inn..............LOL!!! :doh: Had to interject some humor here, this thread is just WAY OFF THE F'N WALL!


How do YOU know she stayed at a Holiday Inn? Were you there with her? Oh my doG, you were there with her! Hey, everybody, did you hear that Kimm and lovestofly stayed at a Holiday Inn together? Whaddya think THAT was about? Do you think there's some kinda conspiracy? It must have been for something untoward.... :listen:

There. NOW i have insinuated something!!!!! And named names!!!!

:311taunt-

(Now I''l wait to see if I actually have to make a "just kidding" post...)


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> How do YOU know she stayed at a Holiday Inn? Were you there with her? Oh my doG, you were there with her! Hey, everybody, did you hear that Kimm and lovestofly stayed at a Holiday Inn together? Whaddya think THAT was about? Do you think there's some kinda conspiracy? It must have been for something untoward.... :listen:
> 
> There. NOW i have insinuated something!!!!! And named names!!!!
> 
> ...


 
AHHHHH, you have caught us.........yes there is a conspiracy........LOL!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

sophie said:


> *i am so sick and tired of reading bashing going on with some posts. goldrocks mom had a wonderful idea*, and for anyone who reads all posts, you already know she is a friend of mine. she is a GOOD person who truly LOVES goldens, she has a FANTASTIC<CLEAN<LOVING atmosphere for all her dogs. it is apparent with her photos. this whole mess seemed to have started over lakeland getagolden who was a deplorable breeder and i know first hand because i was there. i have one of her puppies because i had to take at least one out of the horrible conditions they were living in. i brought home a sweet, stinky, flea infested and fecal stained puppy that she was trying to sell me for 800.00, i only went there to present her with a memorial of the 23 dogs she lost in a fire a few weeks earlier. the breeder is a nice person to talk to, however there is something missing. a few weeks after i brought home sadie, i called her, all the dogs were taken away to goldrocks, well i needed to investigate. i went to goldrocks to see if i could adopt my sadie's mom, i went there, asked to see the rescue moms, i was shown two dogs, but neither was burgandy, i had to tell kimm the truth of why i was there, she brought me burgandy who was not ready for adoption because of her fraility and emotional troubles. i went to goldrocks to visit burgandy a couple of times during the next few weeks, i really did want her, however could not afford the adoption fee, how small it was, because i just purchased a puppy in oct from telesmith who also has been bashed on this forum and is also a good person, and then sadie in dec. well kimm had burgandy fixed and vetted, contacted me and told me to come and get her as long as i was able to feed, shelter and love her. no adoption fee. so now burgandy is now hannah and my life is complete, thanks to goldrocks and telesmith.can't we all get along and be concerned about the welfare of all golden retrievers? meanwhile get a golden is up and breeding again, anyone care to visit that breeder to see the truth?


It seems that every time ANYTHING becomes a "discussion" here someone is bashed! I fully agree with Sophie, Sadie, Hannah's mom ------ ignore the bashers and get back to the business at hand! This bashing is sickening!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Joe said:


> Subscriptions idea is not gonna go through guys, don't worry. I realize not everyone can afford it and looking at it back, plus consulting with some other members, it simply wasn't a good idea...
> 
> Anyhow, GRF Fund could work, but I would need to see some support of this idea to get things moving.
> 
> Joe


Tell us what you need Joe - if you are going to be doing something with the GRF Fund then you should be able to use the line item writeoff as well. Make a list of what need to be done on your end to make this work so we can start helping you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Tell us what you need Joe - if you are going to be doing something with the GRF Fund then you should be able to use the line item writeoff as well. Make a list of what need to be done on your end to make this work so we can start helping you.


Can you clarify wht the acronym "GRF" refers to in this case? Golden Retriever Forum, or Golden Retriever Foundation?


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Maybe this post should be locked and a new one started about setting up a fund...start fresh with all positive posts about helping out goldens.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Can you clarify wht the acronym "GRF" refers to in this case? Golden Retriever Forum, or Golden Retriever Foundation?


If done thru the "Donate" at the top of the menu then it will mean Golden Retriever Forum - with proceeds going to a rotating group of rescues & foundations to be determined as we go. Possibly 12 different-1 per month-nonprofit rescues and/or foundations(Golden Retriever Foundation being one).


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sharlin said:


> If done thru the "Donate" at the top of the menu then it will mean Golden Retriever Forum - with proceeds going to a rotating group of rescues & foundations to be determined as we go. Possibly 12 different-1 per month-nonprofit rescues and/or foundations(Golden Retriever Foundation being one).


Gotcha. Thanks. Will you be accepting ideas for recipients?


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*mylissyk has posted a resuce in need*

The Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas
needs donations, see mylissyk threads
maybe this rescue could go at the top of the list?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Are we thinking we'd "sponsor" a different Rescue each month? And if so, would it be possible to get information on each rescue for that month?

In a sense, it could work like our Rescue of the Week videos, except that we're not asking for video editing by any of the rescues. I think that might have been our downfall with that idea. Many just didn't have access to equipment to make their videos....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldRocksMom said:


> The Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas
> needs donations, see mylissyk threads
> maybe this rescue could go at the top of the list?


From what I understand all the rescues need donations..... Now is the time everyone is getting slammed with dogs......


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Are we thinking we'd "sponsor" a different Rescue each month? And if so, would it be possible to get information on each rescue for that month?
> 
> In a sense, it could work like our Rescue of the Week videos, except that we're not asking for video editing by any of the rescues. I think that might have been our downfall with that idea. Many just didn't have access to equipment to make their videos....


 
"sponsoring" a different rescue or 2(depending on amount of dnations) each month sounds good, and yes posting their info and maybe pictures of dogs in desperate need of homes?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldRocksMom said:


> "sponsoring" a different rescue or 2(depending on amount of dnations) each month sounds good, and yes posting their info and maybe pictures of dogs in desperate need of homes?


I'd love to do a thread each month for a new rescue. Or even an informational webpage, with a PayPal link to Joe.

I think we should start with Rescues already represented on the forum. 

First twelve PMed to GoldRocks and me thrown into a hat?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I'd love to do a thread each month for a new rescue. Or even an informational webpage, with a PayPal link to Joe.
> 
> I think we should start with Rescues already represented on the forum.
> 
> First twelve PMed to GoldRocks and me thrown into a hat?


Why not start a new thread Rick..this way everyone will see it and not be lost in this one... once you get the list ... Joe can start working on how to set it up.....


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Maggies Mom, I am for starting a new thread to continue ,
sounds great Rick


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldRocksMom said:


> Maggies Mom, I am for starting a new thread to continue ,
> sounds great Rick


Or if you want to Kim, thats fine...... I just think it will be easier on everyone to see it and not get lost in the old one....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I'd love to do a thread each month for a new rescue. Or even an informational webpage, with a PayPal link to Joe.
> 
> I think we should start with Rescues already represented on the forum.
> 
> First twelve PMed to GoldRocks and me thrown into a hat?


This is one reason why it should be considered donating to the Rescue Fund, or April Fund, through the Golden Retriever Foundation. Rescues contact the National organization and monies are provided to them based on need.
Rescue Fund

The more money the Foundation has, the more help can be provided nationally.

Just a thought.

I do agree that established rescues represented on this Forum should be the first focus.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Or if you want to Kim, thats fine...... I just think it will be easier on everyone to see it and not get lost in the old one....


I agree, Rick will you start it or should I?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Closing and starting a new thread......


----------

